# Updated Hotel Timeshares Chart



## grgs (Oct 14, 2008)

Attached is a revised Hotel Timeshares Chart.  Brian, would you please replace the older version with this one when you have a chance?

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 14, 2008)

Marriott also has some older units that still exchange through RCI.  I've been able to snag Marriott's Heritage Club on Hilton Head a couple of times.


----------



## grgs (Oct 14, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> Marriott also has some older units that still exchange through RCI.  I've been able to snag Marriott's Heritage Club on Hilton Head a couple of times.



Do you have the "power" to edit the chart and post it?  If so, please add the RCI bit in.  If not, I can repost another one.  I just had to add another attachment.

Thanks!

Glorian


----------

